# Jobs??



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been in Central America doing motels for the last couple months and am back home for a week or two. The pay is not bad and they pay for your place. I got lucky as the work here was pretty bad and a company i worked for in the past called and asked if i would go. I am single and no kids so it was an easy choice for me, however my finishing crew is 3 men...me, my brother and a helper and we are getting the job done a couple days ahead of schedule, so we are doing about our limit. When we go back there will be twice the work so another 3-4 man crew could stay busy for the next 1-2 years. I called most of the finishers that i thought might go but have yet to here from them, just thought i would throw it out there during these hard times. Its not great as your away from home for months at a time and theres not much to do when your not working but it is steady.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

What part of Central America are you working in?:thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I could potentially be convinced to conquer a 4th continent. Would the wife and kid be able to come? 

i worked oversea's in Siberia and that company covered all my flights and everything. does this one do the same? and then there is the all important matter of pay, is it footage rate or hourly.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Please give more info. I split with the wife a few months ago and my new girlfriend dumped me. I AM DEFINATELY GAME.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> What part of Central America are you working in?:thumbsup:


 The Panama Caribbean area for now.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I could potentially be convinced to conquer a 4th continent. Would the wife and kid be able to come?
> 
> i worked oversea's in Siberia and that company covered all my flights and everything. does this one do the same? and then there is the all important matter of pay, is it footage rate or hourly.


 They do not pay for your flights or food but they pay for you a nice place to stay at. They pay footage and hourly, footage for the finishing and $22 an hour for touch up. Would like to alternate touch up duties as it would only be for about a week out of a month. The footage pay is good as it pays $10 bucks a board for everything you touch and is 90% tape and 2 coat. We have been doing 300 sheets a week with a day or two doing hourly junk thrown in and have had 3 weeks where we did over 500 sheets. Thats 2 guys and a helper and we could do more but up until now that was all that was available each week. Most of the time we have the weekends off but its pretty boring after the first couple of weeks. Now there is going to be a bit more hourly work since most of the stuff we have been doing is due for touching up and punch lists plus instead of 300-550 sheets a week it will be more like 1000-1200 sheets a week. There is also some small EIFS like columns that me and my brother will be doing. Not sure about the wife and kids coming along as there is nothing close to a wal-mart or even a piggly wiggly. Thanks


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, I might be interested in an extended vacation and know a few other guys who may be as well!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

How do they feel about smoking cigs and drinking beer (after work)


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> How do they feel about smoking cigs and drinking beer (after work)


Lmao


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

they have bars there with naked women and brass poles? im game


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> How do they feel about smoking cigs and drinking beer (after work)


 Lol!! Not a problem. I smoke on the job but the rooms you stay at are all non smoking which sucks, but i guess it helps me cut down on smoking. I have never been a drinker but i have started drinking a little rum from being bored. I thought there would be more to do when i first went, when i go back i am taking a new computer and a 360 and Wii along with a box of books.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> they have bars there with naked women and brass poles? im game


 No, they only have a couple of small watering holes. You can take a boat to Costa Rica or Panama and see what you can find but that takes too much time to be an "after work" activity and is pushing it when you have a couple days off. I had a couple of times that i had about 3 days off and wish i would have went. Some of the guys from other trades go as often as possible but have been getting in some trouble as of late, two of the plumbers had been paying the same girl for a few months for sex and just found out she is pregnant. Like i said there is not much to do where the job is at and It can be expensive going to either place as you have to pay for a boat ride and motel room while your gone.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> No, they only have a couple of small watering holes. You can take a boat to Costa Rica or Panama and see what you can find but that takes too much time to be an "after work" activity and is pushing it when you have a couple days off. I had a couple of times that i had about 3 days off and wish i would have went. Some of the guys from other trades go as often as possible but have been getting in some trouble as of late, two of the plumbers had been paying the same girl for a few months for sex and just found out she is pregnant. Like i said there is not much to do where the job is at and It can be expensive going to either place as you have to pay for a boat ride and motel room while your gone.


An Americian is like a king in central America. Women will fall into your arms like your a famous rockstar, in hope you fall in love and marry them. (i.e. papers) Also, you need to watch where your going, an American head is worth 5G's to the drug cartels.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

And for those who asked about bringing their wifes, even worse. There wifes will get drugged and rapped in less than a week. Especially if they don't know any spanish.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> An Americian is like a king in central America. Women will fall into your arms like your a famous rockstar, in hope you fall in love and marry them. (i.e. papers) Also, you need to watch where your going, an American head is worth 5G's to the drug cartels.


 I hope to test that theory when i go back. Which would be better..Costa Rica or Panama??


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

DCW pays every other week and deposits your money on everything you have complete (both hourly and footage) to the day. So you turn in everything you will be done with up to that day including that day. If you are not going to be done with something on payday then you turn it in 2 weeks. Would be idea for another 3 man crew as that works out best. With another 3 man crew no one has to share rooms and we can take turns doing hourly stuff when touch up and punch lists are ready. Thats the fair way i suppose as i would much rather do the footage. If anyone that is interested has a partner you could get a helper down there which is what me and my brother are doing.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested or has a question please ask as i am going back next week but will be back to take care of some things in 4-8 weeks, depending if i get ahead. I have talked to alot of nice people from here but none that has committed. DCW has a temporary crew to help until we find a permanent crew.They are good for a month or 2 but they all have wives and kids.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> I hope to test that theory when i go back. Which would be better..Costa Rica or Panama??


I would say Costa Rica. Hear there are lot more touristic spots.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

I have had a few people contact me about possibly going and i give them the boss number to call. A true jewel called and made a series of demands, he asked how much work he would get each week and was told 300-500 sheets a week at $10 a board for tape and 2 coats plus a few hours doing touch up a couple days a week. The guy said he wanted everything paid for including flights back home once a month for a week and wanted to be paid for a 40 hour week for that week. Also he wanted $200 a day bonus pay for the duration of the job. I am not going to say names but the dude is on this site. He also wanted a vehicle even though everything on the island is in walking distance and he wanted a brand new set of tools that he could keep whenever he was done working there. His does not have a reference for the last 9 months which could be because of the bad economy but why such outrageous demands if you have not made much as of late??


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> I have had a few people contact me about possibly going and i give them the boss number to call. A true jewel called and made a series of demands, he asked how much work he would get each week and was told 300-500 sheets a week at $10 a board for tape and 2 coats plus a few hours doing touch up a couple days a week. The guy said he wanted everything paid for including flights back home once a month for a week and wanted to be paid for a 40 hour week for that week. Also he wanted $200 a day bonus pay for the duration of the job. I am not going to say names but the dude is on this site. He also wanted a vehicle even though everything on the island is in walking distance and he wanted a brand new set of tools that he could keep whenever he was done working there. His does not have a reference for the last 9 months which could be because of the bad economy but why such outrageous demands if you have not made much as of late??


The wwt maybe?


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> I have had a few people contact me about possibly going and i give them the boss number to call. A true jewel called and made a series of demands, he asked how much work he would get each week and was told 300-500 sheets a week at $10 a board for tape and 2 coats plus a few hours doing touch up a couple days a week. The guy said he wanted everything paid for including flights back home once a month for a week and wanted to be paid for a 40 hour week for that week. Also he wanted $200 a day bonus pay for the duration of the job. I am not going to say names but the dude is on this site. He also wanted a vehicle even though everything on the island is in walking distance and he wanted a brand new set of tools that he could keep whenever he was done working there. His does not have a reference for the last 9 months which could be because of the bad economy but why such outrageous demands if you have not made much as of late??


Sounds like an upstanding liberal citizen of the US of A (union worker)


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

or maybe a practical jokester.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

The boss should have just played along up until the last minute then crushed his get rich quick plan.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe he thinks were still in 2005 and this recession is just a spoof


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> I have had a few people contact me about possibly going and i give them the boss number to call. A true jewel called and made a series of demands, he asked how much work he would get each week and was told 300-500 sheets a week at $10 a board for tape and 2 coats plus a few hours doing touch up a couple days a week. The guy said he wanted everything paid for including flights back home once a month for a week and wanted to be paid for a 40 hour week for that week. Also he wanted $200 a day bonus pay for the duration of the job. I am not going to say names but the dude is on this site. He also wanted a vehicle even though everything on the island is in walking distance and he wanted a brand new set of tools that he could keep whenever he was done working there. His does not have a reference for the last 9 months which could be because of the bad economy but why such outrageous demands if you have not made much as of late??


OH ,,,,OK then,skip the vehicle,,,,,,but the rest of my demands remain :whistling2:.....:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> I have had a few people contact me about possibly going and i give them the boss number to call. A true jewel called and made a series of demands, he asked how much work he would get each week and was told 300-500 sheets a week at $10 a board for tape and 2 coats plus a few hours doing touch up a couple days a week. The guy said he wanted everything paid for including flights back home once a month for a week and wanted to be paid for a 40 hour week for that week. Also he wanted $200 a day bonus pay for the duration of the job. I am not going to say names but the dude is on this site. He also wanted a vehicle even though everything on the island is in walking distance and he wanted a brand new set of tools that he could keep whenever he was done working there. His does not have a reference for the last 9 months which could be because of the bad economy but why such outrageous demands if you have not made much as of late??


You usually don't get if you don't ask. And sometimes someone can be in enough of a labour pinch that they might agree in part or in whole to one's demands.

I kind of respect the guy for asking for at least some of those things. If more would step up and ask for more, maybe there'd be less commenting about how hard it's getting to be to earn a good living doing drywall finishing.

And besides, he's risking getting raped and/or pillaged. That's got to be worth something.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> You usually don't get if you don't ask. And sometimes someone can be in enough of a labour pinch that they might agree in part or in whole to one's demands.


So take advantage of a employer, that he will remember as he will remember the ones that took care of him at a reasonable rate. 

TBH I wouldn't hire any that demanded so much. Those type need to start their own business, then it will be real clear to them what a business cost. 

I've found those that demand much are usually the cry babies on the job, the big headed or turn out to be the worst employees. I've had plenty to experience with, I don't want to pay for that experience again nor do I have time to play that game anymore. I would rather be 5 men down than hire one that would take advantage and pay my crew OT or give them a reward at the end of the project. At least I know what I got!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

uwing said:


> So take advantage of a employer, that he will remember as he will remember the ones that took care of him at a reasonable rate.
> 
> TBH I wouldn't hire any that demanded so much. Those type need to start their own business, then it will be real clear to them what a business cost.
> 
> I've found those that demand much are usually the cry babies on the job, the big headed or turn out to be the worst employees. I've had plenty to experience with, I don't want to pay for that experience again nor do I have time to play that game anymore. I would rather be 5 men down than hire one that would take advantage and pay my crew OT or give them a reward at the end of the project. At least I know what I got!


Fine. If he calls you asking for a job, don't hire him. Your choice/right, as much as it's his choice/right to ask.

A long time acquaintance, who has LOts of experience, can work pretty much anyone under the table, and did run his own commercial drywall company for some years, has a saying: "I don't need any more experience. Now I want the money".


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Your right, it his right, but I'm not the one looking for a job nor was I seeking for that individual. 


JustMe said:


> Fine. If he calls you asking for a job, don't hire him. Your choice/right, as much as it's his choice/right to ask.
> 
> A long time acquaintance, who has LOts of experience, can work pretty much anyone under the table, and did run his own commercial drywall company for some years, has a saying: "I don't need any more experience. Now I want the money".


Another flag for me, "I use to own a commercial drywall company" my next question would be what happened? 

"I don't need any more experience. Now I want the money". Which is a term used by a business owner, typically. 

So if a hanger expected or "asked" let say 30% more than what you are currently paying your employees. Would it be right or fair to his employees to hire on. If one had such a high request, I wouldn't even negotiate with them. It's one thing to be in left field but it another when your not even close to the ball park. When I hire, I ask "what do you expect?" Its a question that helps me (as the employer) what this potential employee will be like. I don't have a prob with employees making a good wage, mine do! And have earned it as I have experienced them. I don't fault them for expecting more than, so don't fault me when they're or you are sitting at home.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

uwing said:


> Another flag for me, "I use to own a commercial drywall company" my next question would be what happened?


What happened is pretty much contained in a previous statement of yours, except in reverse:



uwing said:


> So take advantage of a employer, that he will remember as he will remember the ones that took care of him at a reasonable rate.


He tied himself pretty good to a guy who sold steel commercial buildings and the like in a fairly booming rural area. The seller became a friend/'friend' - like he once told me, the guy was good at working people. Then over time, that guy started taking advantage, and then more, till eventually he'd had enough. He started hiring himself and his company out elsewhere. The straw that broke the back was when he later hired out to some guy to do the interior of a mall he was building. He ended up going to the guy's wife to try and get paid, discussing 'right and wrong' with her - she and her husband were into religion, one of the religions from Asia, if I remember right. He did get most of his money in the end, but he had to do some 'favours' for it - otherwise he would have lost in the 6 figures and it would've broke him. But most all the other trades got little if anything. At least that's what he heard. He called it quits.

If you'd ask him for a resume for the last 10 years, you wouldn't see drywall on there. Some general contracting at times, which I did a bit with him. But he'd maybe be interested in drywalling again, if the money was really right enough to him. 

I'll get back to the rest of your post later. Burgers are going to start to burn.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> The wwt maybe?


Wasn't Mcdusty. He has stellar references. Me being one of them.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

nope wasn't me, i'm not that delusional.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> What happened is pretty much contained in a previous statement of yours, except in reverse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoying this discussion, but have a date with my family, daughters Bday (22) so I will return hopefully to more of your response. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

uwing said:


> Your right, it his right, but I'm not the one looking for a job nor was I seeking for that individual.
> 
> "I don't need any more experience. Now I want the money". Which is a term used by a business owner, typically.


Being right about 'rights': Maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong. A VEry long debate could be had about who can really say they have a right to something. It seems to come down to subjective claims made. Eg.: Right now, I see it as that if you claim something for yourself, then it seems others have a 'right' to claim the same. But that's really just a subjective claim on my part.

Maybe he wasn't looking for a job, but an opportunity to make some good money. If he is from the U.S., it is, or was, the land of opportunity (another claim? Or only for some?). If a "business owner" (employer) can "typically" use my previous posted term, is it 'right' that an employee can't?

I've never seen myself/thought of myself as an employee, even when working for an employer. I've always thought of myself as self-employed and them as a client, who I've entered into an agreement to do work for.




uwing said:


> So if a hanger expected or "asked" let say 30% more than what you are currently paying your employees. Would it be right or fair to his employees to hire on. If one had such a high request, I wouldn't even negotiate with them. It's one thing to be in left field but it another when your not even close to the ball park. When I hire, I ask "what do you expect?" Its a question that helps me (as the employer) what this potential employee will be like. I don't have a prob with employees making a good wage, mine do! And have earned it as I have experienced them. I don't fault them for expecting more than, so don't fault me when they're or you are sitting at home.


If a hanger expected 30% more, I'd 1st find out why they thought they were worth it. If it could be justified, I'd consider it. Eg. the hanger didn't smoke and my other hangers did, and so much so that I lost a lot of production time because of it (had this situation at one of the company's branches, where the non-smokers finally got fed up enough that they took to stopping working when the smokers went outside to light up). 

If I couldn't justify the 30, maybe we could come to a figure that could be justified at the time. If he was a go getter, I'd look for ways to get him to where 30 could be justified. If the others wanted the same, I'd support it, IF they were willing to do things that could justify it. Eg. Be willing to adopt new tool and operating systems that would improve efficiency enough, rather than drag their heels about it. And maybe cut back on the smoking.

But that's just me, I could be wrong, and it could be easier said than done. But a lot of times there seems no one right answer. There's ones that work for some situations, ones that work for others. I'm sure you know that. Just re-stating the obvious. There's also what's called 'designing a way forward while leaving a problem in place', a different approach to dealing with things from the traditional.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Ill be back, gonna hit the sack.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I've never seen myself/thought of myself as an employee, even when working for an employer. I've always thought of myself as self-employed and them as a client, who I've entered into an agreement to do work for.


So does that make you not a employee. Even if you see yourself as self employed? Legally you are the employee. Feelings are not even relevant and technically you were hired on as a employee. Unless you are hired as a sub, which is legally defined too. Regardless their are huge differences between a self employee and a employee. One factor is simply the cost of owning a business. Oppose to a employee, who's cost is merely some tools, vehicle, ins. for that vehicle, and gas to get to the job. As a owner (self employed) has much more responsibility such as, business lic, trade lic, payroll, GL, WC, marketing, networking, tax burden, etc. The business owners creates business for himself and his employees. That is being self employed. A employee depends on a business owner to create employment. If not one then maybe 2, 3 or more but yet employees of those business's.



JustMe said:


> If a hanger expected 30% more, I'd 1st find out why they thought they were worth it. If it could be justified, I'd consider it.


It couldn't be justify in my book because I wouldn't pay a man more than my long time loyal employee/'s. I can remember finding out a fellow employee was getting paid more than I was, yet I had more responsibility, even being his superior. that guy didn't last long, but I remember that feeling and I never forgot it. I wouldn't want my guys feeling that. That show poor character as a boss. I have much more loyalty and respect to my employees than that. 



JustMe said:


> Eg. the hanger didn't smoke and my other hangers did, and so much so that I lost a lot of production time because of it (had this situation at one of the company's branches, where the non-smokers finally got fed up enough that they took to stopping working when the smokers went outside to light up).


. 
This is caused by the employer not helping their employees understanding the duties on the job and what is and is not acceptable. It is the employers own fault for being in that situation. 



JustMe said:


> If I couldn't justify the 30, maybe we could come to a figure that could be justified at the time. If he was a go getter, I'd look for ways to get him to where 30 could be justified. If the others wanted the same, I'd support it, IF they were willing to do things that could justify it. Eg. Be willing to adopt new tool and operating systems that would improve efficiency enough, rather than drag their heels about it. And maybe cut back on the smoking.


The only reason I would hire someone worth more than what I am currently paying. Is if I did not have a leader and experienced well rounded employees in place and I merely had labors. Then I would consider hiring some one that is worth more. So I am speaking of already having those employees in place. If I didn't I would consider hiring one that can justify what their requesting. But if they are just a laborer requesting 30% more :no: as what the OP was requesting.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

uwing said:


> So does that make you not a employee. Even if you see yourself as self employed? Legally you are the employee. Feelings are not even relevant and technically you were hired on as a employee. .............. .
> 
> ........The business owners creates business for himself and his employees. That is being self employed. A employee depends on a business owner to create employment.


"Legally" doesn't usually hold a lot of sway with me when it comes to my accepting a definition of who/what I am. (Btw: In logic, such an argument could very possibly be considered the logical fallacy of 'appeal to authority': _Appeal to authority is a fallacy of defective induction, where it is argued that a statement is correct because the statement is made by a person or source that is commonly regarded as authoritative_)

One could cherry pick and shape examples and past experiences to support a lot of different viewpoints. Example: If your _'creating business'_ statement is to be the main definition of being self employed, then I'm still thinking I'm self employed (besides my actually owning a business as well, which is unrelated to drywall, except in a peripheral way). Besides my creating business for myself in a way that I don't get fired from my company, and make it so they wouldn't mind me taking on more overtime at times, a couple of a # of personal examples: The drywall company I'm doing work for has a large commercial renovation client who so far hires out their drywall work exclusively to my company. BUt that client has had issues with some of the workers sent to them at times. So I've been asked at times to go in to do things like 'dustless' drywall finishing, and other things that help keep that client happy.

That is what I told a couple of the people who run their jobs - I'm there as well to help make sure they are happy(er) with my company, and stay with them exclusively, by making the reno company's clients happy(er). My telling them that makes them think my company regards them as more than just a 'we have them in our pocket' client, and so take them and their business a little for granted.

The same was with the case of the last commercial drywall finishing project I completed last week. It was the last phase of a new commercial building, and the owners are thinking to throw up another such building beside it, starting maybe sometime this year. My company was hired on the basis that we especially supposed to know what we're doing (as compared to other such companies around here). I did what I could to make sure that they would be left with warm enough feelings about us, and so maybe get a better chance at the other building as well, without having to bid for it either. 

I could go on about a # of things that would deviate some from other things you said. But that might get into a long discussion that might not go really anywhere, or really be worth it to us. And we both could be right, within the 'special universe conditions' we'd be using to justify our claims - and both be wrong outside those conditions. So I'll just say you're right and leave it at that.


----------



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very interesting thread to read. Why wouldn't they just hire locals, I mean these are the people who are coming up here to find work. This seems odd in a way, but I do know a pipe fitter who was in Iraq, and has been in Indonesia for the past 18 months, making about $32,000 a month, and doesn't have to pay taxes, taxes are taken out and then he get's them back at the end of the year. Can you believe that?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> Very interesting thread to read. Why wouldn't they just hire locals, I mean these are the people who are coming up here to find work. This seems odd in a way, but I do know a pipe fitter who was in Iraq, and has been in Indonesia for the past 18 months, making about $32,000 a month, and doesn't have to pay taxes, taxes are taken out and then he get's them back at the end of the year. Can you believe that?


In most cases when you work over seas,your going to a country where they do not have enough skilled tradesmen.a lot of the times when you go to these countries you have x amount of labourers your suppose to train that are local.at least that's what a few guys have told me who have done it.Each country could be different I guess


----------



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> In most cases when you work over seas,your going to a country where they do not have enough skilled tradesmen.a lot of the times when you go to these countries you have x amount of labourers your suppose to train that are local.at least that's what a few guys have told me who have done it.Each country could be different I guess


So that is what makes America and Canada different from these 3rd world punch pools, is the upward mobility by learning set skills? That sounds logical.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, just thought i would jump this thread as i am back in the States for a couple weeks. Still plenty of work for the company down there and everything they have said they would do they have with no complaints. We have 8 motel buildings and around 40-50 cabana type houses to do when we go back. The cabana things are small and most have 2 floors with the downstairs being one room.


----------



## CLUTCHSTEVENS (Mar 6, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> Very interesting thread to read. Why wouldn't they just hire locals, I mean these are the people who are coming up here to find work. This seems odd in a way, but I do know a pipe fitter who was in Iraq, and has been in Indonesia for the past 18 months, making about $32,000 a month, and doesn't have to pay taxes, taxes are taken out and then he get's them back at the end of the year. Can you believe that?


 First the company is from here and was afraid to try the local route. Second when these people come up here to find work they are not finishers. But they get into finishing due to the ease of convenience for illegals. I use to see new batches of them and they sucked, just that there would be 82 of them on 800 sheets with 1-2 that have been here for 2 months and new that you had to tape before boxing and not the other way around. Its not like there are a bunch of "actual" finishers in Central America swarming us. Also the finishers i have run across there none use machines as their too expensive and they are pretty slow. The motels we have been doing are in different locations, most of the time you have to fly or take a boat to where they are and be there for 6 weeks. They pay for your room but they would be paying for a lot of rooms for those slow dunnagans down there


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

*over seas*



CLUTCHSTEVENS said:


> I have been in Central America doing motels for the last couple months and am back home for a week or two. The pay is not bad and they pay for your place. I got lucky as the work here was pretty bad and a company i worked for in the past called and asked if i would go. I am single and no kids so it was an easy choice for me, however my finishing crew is 3 men...me, my brother and a helper and we are getting the job done a couple days ahead of schedule, so we are doing about our limit. When we go back there will be twice the work so another 3-4 man crew could stay busy for the next 1-2 years. I called most of the finishers that i thought might go but have yet to here from them, just thought i would throw it out there during these hard times. Its not great as your away from home for months at a time and theres not much to do when your not working but it is steady.


I was wondering in central America. Are they still hiring. Can be ready in 2 weeks. Have been taping for 42 yrs and still going strong. I can still push out 12000 ft or 300 sheets a week. I have all my boxes and bazooka but finish by hand. Please let me know thanks:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bad mudder said:


> I was wondering in central America. Are they still hiring. Can be ready in 2 weeks.


Please go! And take as many of your people as you can with you!


----------



## HUMANHORSE (Jun 4, 2015)

i WOULD LIKE TO CONTACT cLUTCH sTEVENS AND/OR ANYONE ELSE THAT CAN HELP ME GET IN TOUCH W/SOMEONE IN CHARGE OF THESE PROJECTS, (CDW)? THANKS ([email protected])


----------

